# My Zeon is finally filling in



## JollyGreen (May 12, 2018)

I have learned this year that less is more when it comes to my Zeon. I used RGS and Air8 all winter and spring and just put down my first real application of fertilizer in mid late May.

I got hit hard with sod worms and fungus last fall/winter and am very pleased how it snapped back this spring.

Went from this:







To this:







I still have a few areas that need to fill in but after last years fiasco I am determined to fight the sod worms and fungus this year.

Now if I could just teach my kid to follow the stripes with his tractor.


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

Good recovery. That dog turd is icing on the cake after the Army worms destroy your whole lawn and all the work you put into it. You want to cry as it is, then you look out the window and rover is dropping a deuce on top of it. You just run and cry in your pillow after that. LOL. Been there.......


----------



## JollyGreen (May 12, 2018)

Yea at that point I was defeated and said screw it. His turd is just the topper.


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

Wow


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

What all did you do (or not do) to turn it around? Looks great.


----------



## drewwitt (Jun 25, 2018)

Congrats. My Zeon on similar. I've learned to "beware of overcare" with Zeon.


----------



## JollyGreen (May 12, 2018)

Did a bunch of RGS and Air8 in the fall/winter/spring to help with compaction issues, installed a drain to get the standing water out, applied 5-0-20 on 3/21 and 16-4-8 on 5/25. Cut with a reel at 3/4" or so twice a week and watered regularly. This is the first year of the 3 I have had it where it was thick throughout. I was going to level this May but life got in the way and June doesn't look possible so it may be next year before that happens.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Keep up the good work. Really looks nice.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Looks great, what is your HOC?


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Booyah. Sage advice there.

Boy, you really had some patch etc

It looks pretty dense now! Let's see some double wides


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

JollyGreen said:


> Yea at that point I was defeated and said screw it. His turd is just the topper.


I can imagine at that point you were probably tempted to go out and drop a deuce right next to his. Amazing recovery. There are so many people on here that have amazing turn arounds on their lawns it would be cool to see a "Greatest Hits" thread with before and after photos. I could spend hours looking at photos of that.


----------



## ashleykennedy27 (Jun 22, 2020)

@JollyGreen great comeback! 
I have some liquid A8 on hand and was wondering how often did you use it during the fall/winter? 
I'm having similar issues with my zoysia, but it's trying to comeback. But it's veryyyyy slow.


----------



## marcjw (Aug 28, 2020)

TN Hawkeye said:


> JollyGreen said:
> 
> 
> > Yea at that point I was defeated and said screw it. His turd is just the topper.
> ...


LOL!!!


----------



## JollyGreen (May 12, 2018)

ashleykennedy27 said:


> @JollyGreen great comeback!
> I have some liquid A8 on hand and was wondering how often did you use it during the fall/winter?
> I'm having similar issues with my zoysia, but it's trying to comeback. But it's veryyyyy slow.


Once a month. I still have some left over and haven't used it as much as I should. I plan to plug in the spring and sand. I still get a lot of moisture and fight fungus in the fall because of the clay soil I have. Plan to punch holes, remove, then fill with sand in the spring. I feel like that's the only way to get some drainage going.


----------

